

Nitrous.IO for Mac - Edit Code Locally, Run In the Cloud - iamclovin
https://www.nitrous.io/mac

======
iambot
This looks awesome. I had to stop playing the demo video, to go sign up
immediately.

Nice free tier, but the rest looks a bit pricy.

UPDATE: After signing up and creating my first box, I cant find the mac
application thats in the demo video to install :(

UPDATE2: I contacted them via chat, and while it isnt reachable by link once
logged in, its at [https://nitrous.io/mac](https://nitrous.io/mac)

~~~
charlietran
Linked at the bottom of the landing page:

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/action-mac/Nitrous-
Mac-0.1.5.zip](https://s3.amazonaws.com/action-mac/Nitrous-Mac-0.1.5.zip)

~~~
raingrove
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/action-mac/Nitrous-
Mac-0.1.6.zip](https://s3.amazonaws.com/action-mac/Nitrous-Mac-0.1.6.zip) now

------
iamclovin
This has been in beta for a while, and we'd like to thank all our beta
testers! We're very excited about this release and we believe this makes
cloud-based development more approachable to users who are used to graphical
text editors.

~~~
iambot
Having just tried it out (for the first time, briefly) is it purely for
development, not production? Its great by the way. But do you see it as a dev
server with the user organising their own production boxes elsewhere?

~~~
iamclovin
Yes purely for development. All our boxes come bundled with the heroku
toolbelt and google app engine for you to deploy your apps elsewhere.

~~~
iambot
Sounds good. Thanks.

------
thoughtpalette
Be awesome if the online code editor included Emmet
[http://docs.emmet.io/](http://docs.emmet.io/) like jsFiddle. :}

------
charlietran
Congrats on the launch, this looks great! Have you guys testing the file
syncing a git repo or is that not recommended?

